# Rodgeeks SRF110C3 Surf Rod



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone built the above mention blank. It is a 3 piece blank, 30:70 split. Has 2 tip sections and one butt section. One tip section is Med Power, Moderate Action & rated 2-6oz. The other tip section is MH Power, MF Action and rated 3-8oz. Thought i would ask here if someone had built and how they like it. I am going to look at them at the rod building expo next month. I may have to try one.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Look up another forum member called, sunburntspike
He hasn't posted on P&S for a long time ... He is a big Rodgeeks guy and builds custom rods, lives in Kill Devil Hills. 
Email him through P&S and he should respond..


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, DaBig2na


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Built the 3-8oz rod for a friend for Christmas. If you're a strong caster I'd say 4-bait is the sweet spot and it will lob 6-bait, but wouldn't try anymore than that.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Adam. I would thought 5 or 6+bait would be the sweet spot. I'am not that strong caster, being 66 yrs young, 5'9" and 180lbs. I will definitely check out the Rodgeeks blanks at the rod expo next month.


----------

